# Government Grants



## Rob73 (Apr 19, 2009)

Does anyone take advantage of government grants for beekeepers here in the US? I saw in a catalog that there are grants available to offset the cost of beekeeping in my state, but I have not spoken to anyone who has actually taken advantage of these programs. I just didnt know if they were worth the trouble. I just wondered if anyone takes advantage of such things

Rob


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Rob73 said:


> Does anyone take advantage of government grants for beekeepers here in the US?
> 
> Rob


Several of us on the forum, myself included, have received USDA (Federal) Sustainable Agriculture Research and Education (SARE) grants (mostly the small community based grants and a few got State based (I think State) crop related grants that include beekeeping or queen rearing. You can search the SARE database on line to view all honeybee related projects. 

Some on on this forum have been just totally blasted us for using government funds so are quite gun shy from discussing what we perceive as wonderful work.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

I know good people doing good work with SARE grants. Do not be afraid to look into them if you have a worthwhile idea that will help all beekeepers. Even beekeepers who don't know what forum to post in.

Wayne


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

waynesgarden said:


> I know good people doing good work with SARE grants.


Thanks Wayne... because of you I will take a risk... 
Here are two "sister" SARE projects- Northern and Southern. 
The Northern Project is really 2 separate projects, but the same work. 

http://www.sare.org/MySare/ProjectReport.aspx?do=viewProj&pn=FS08-223

http://www.sare.org/MySare/ProjectReport.aspx?do=viewProj&pn=FNE10-694

http://www.sare.org/MySare/ProjectReport.aspx?do=viewProj&pn=FNE09-665


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm familiar with Erin's work up here in Maine. The downside of her work was that I was unable to get nucs friom her last year since they were all targeted for the project. Oh, the sacrifices we make.

Wayne


----------



## Rob73 (Apr 19, 2009)

I saw it in a Kelley catalog & contacted the state apiairist. Honestly, the only government program I am involved in is paying taxes. I dont consider driving on the highway and the postal services as a program that I take advantage of, because they are all funded from the money that we spend and pay in taxes. If there is a little support out there that could help me with the cost of keeping bees, I would like to take advantage of it. It cant be much help if any. I could be wrong, I guess. It could be a bunch of money & I could expand and quit my job and do nothing but keep bees funded off the government. The hell with that though, I want to keep bees for fun, not for work. I already have a good job, I was just curious about a little benefit that may be out there. 

I dont want anyone to get hosed!

Thanks for the replies, though!
Rob


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

The only grants I've seen are research related, or for the "Beginner Beek" which supplies them with a starter hive and colony.

Likewise, I'm looking for something in between, to give the moderate hobbiest the opportunity to become a large hobbiest/small sideliner.


----------



## ChristopherA (Jul 20, 2010)

I was reviewing the requirements for grants and it depends on your location, however I would have to mention most submissions are due in Oct and Nov. Look at it this way, you have a year to apply, well little less, but plenty of time.

Any advice on writing one would help, even the proposal itself would be extremely helpful.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Rob73 said:


> If there is a little support out there that could help me with the cost of keeping bees, I would like to take advantage of it. It cant be much help if any. I could be wrong,


IMHO the SARE grant and a few other grants I know about that are community oriented have facilitated folks knowledge base and expertise in making their own bees and their own queens, and promoted more sustainable beekeeping practices overall. While enhanced sustainability has been the objective, these skill sets help them save money on their beekeeping whether they are backyard beekeepers or larger sideliners.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

ChristopherA said:


> Any advice on writing one would help, even the proposal itself would be extremely helpful.


Christopher A... We are probably less than an hour away from you in PW County. Send me a PM or see our website for events related to SARE... The Maine based SARE Project will be presenting at our March 8th meeting and I will present on our SARE project will be presented at the Falls Church meeting in late May. RSVP's strongly encouraged so we know how many to set up for. You can also search the database for other SARE projects on bees.
http://www.PWRBeekeepers.com 

PS- It can be done. I wrote that grant in one week - it was 1 of 10 that won out of over 70 applicants! Wowza. It has meant the world to us.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Vermont received two grants from the specialty crop program. One with matching funds to start new beekeepers, and one to set up a queen rearing program to train beekeepers to raise more queens in Vermont.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Funds to start new beekeepers? I knew I got started too early.


----------



## Rob73 (Apr 19, 2009)

Like I said, I read in the front of a Kelley company catalog that bees provide a vital role in local economics of a community and many states offer cost sharing programs. 

I wish I had never started this post.

I am not in the honey business nor do I want to be. I just would like to be able to manage bees & give a little honey to family and friends. I am perfectly happy to pay the cost of beekeeping, until I am unable to. Like I said, sorry I even got into this......

Rob...


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I wouldn't be sorry. If they are giving out cash for beekeepers, mine as well stand in line. If you don't get it, someone else will. It's already allocated. No reason to get upset about it. If you don't like it, talk to your representative, don't get pissed at the people taking advantage of it.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Rob73 said:


> If there is a little support out there that could help me with the cost of keeping bees, I would like to take advantage of it. It cant be much help if any. I could be wrong, I guess.


Suppose Kentucky had got a specialty crop grant, and 10 beekeepers learned how to produce quality KY queens, and provide them for a fair price to KY beekeepers. Wouldn't that help you in some way?


----------



## Rob73 (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, Michael, it would help me. I guess I didnt make myself clear. When I stated it couldnt be much help, I am under the impression that the state would not just give a huge handout and fund a beekeeping operation. That is what I meant by not much help. My expectation of a funded program was a little help buying packages of bees or giving a tax write off for the expense of an extractor or something. 

Looking at a document the state apiarist sent me, the program in KY will share the cost of equipment like extractors, hives and bees. There was a whole list of stuff that they would share the cost of. That was if there were funded programs in your area. 

I contacted my local Ag branch, and my area does not, nor have they ever, had any state or federally funded beekeeping programs that they were aware of. I was kind of surprised at that, I figured they would have a program in the area, with a very small allocation that was already gave out to other keepers. At the same time it does not surprise me, ya know......

Rob


----------



## dannyidp (Jun 10, 2010)

just remember this a government big enough to give you everything you want is big enough to take every thing you got

just had to say that since it seams our government is trying to take over every thing


----------



## Rob73 (Apr 19, 2009)

They are big enough to take everything you have now. Its only a matter of time.....


----------



## kwest (May 16, 2009)

i just love paying higher taxes to fund your little bee projects. i am proud that i dont take anything that i have not worked hard for. why do you think our country is so far in debt? thinking that you should stand in line asking for a hand out is a lame excuse. just because they are giving it away doesn't make it right. :no: as you can tell I think that grants are a big waste of government $. our forfathers that started this country would be sick if they new of the waste in our government.


----------



## Rob73 (Apr 19, 2009)

kwest, 

i am not standing in line for a handout, and if you read the post, I do not receive any funds.

Be proud, lots of folks are, but you will take a tax break if they give it. Its the same thing. The government is wasting a lot more money supporting people who dont want to work than they probably give out to all grants that they fund. That is not what we are talking about here. That is a whole other topic, that I am sure is out of scope of this topic. 

It was a simple post, that got some good replies, dont turn it into something negative. 

I very well agree with you about the forefathers being sick. But I doubt it would be from wasting money on bees and farmers. There are way bigger issues than that. Honestly if we knew what all the government spent money on, we would probably all be sick....

Rob


----------



## kwest (May 16, 2009)

i believe the topic is government grants. i never directly said that you were taking a handout. i also do pay plenty of taxes to the government being a small business owner, homeowner etc. a tax break is not a grant or handout what so ever. you cant compare the two. i just get sick of people talking like money is free so go ask for it. someone has to pay for it. looks to me like they took a $45,000.00 in total handouts. the biggest problem with stuff like this is our kids are the ones who are going to be suffering from all this.

ps. my bees are sustainable without the help of the government grant. now that's sustainability


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

my problem with some of the sare grants, is from what I can see, people get the money, may do the research, but I can't find where they post the results. I was interested in the result of one grant from many years ago, found no way to get the results??


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

wildbranch2007 said:


> my problem with some of the sare grants, is from what I can see, people get the money, may do the research, but I can't find where they post the results. I was interested in the result of one grant from many years ago, found no way to get the results??


You are correct, not everyone does the final report and that is dissapointing. In fact for most SARE projects a percentage of funds are witheld until you produce the final report. There are many report however on the SARE site. Once you search the SARE database, pull up the projects, click on the projects, see the upper left and there are usually links for the project overview, interim reports, and final reports.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

kwest said:


> i just love paying higher taxes to fund your little bee projects.


Sorry that we are unable to have a discussion on the wonderful work of SARE or other speciality crop grants that help honeybees and beekeepers on this forum without folks attacking the whole concept of grants and "our little bee projects". You are entitled to your opinions, but I do think attacks on the government belong in the tailgator section.

I think part of the problem is that many folks view their own beekeeping individually. That is perfectly fine way to approach what you are doing, but perhaps you could consider where other folks are coming from. Most of us who pursue grants are working as part of a larger group and/or community effort, ultimately providing new knowledge, education, and./or skills that will further beekeeping. Education and developing skills among beekeepers is a major part of our focus with these grants. 

As an FYI, here is an example of some folks who received a "little bee projects" funded by SARE. Think that you have ever used any of the knowledge produced from a grant like this? 

Marla Spivak, et. al. Reducing Pesticide Use in Honey Bee Colonies through Sound Sampling and Treatment Procedures and A Sustainable Approach to Controlling Varroa Mites of Honey Bees


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

http://www.sare.org/MySare/ProjectR...method=and&region=&projType=0&sortby=1&page=2


----------



## kwest (May 16, 2009)

Promoting Sustainable Beekeeping Practices through local production of nucs (nucleus colonies) and local queen honeybees ,A Comparison of Honey Bee Colony Strength and Survivability between Nucleus and Package Started Colonies. I personally have read about this being done. it is not a new concept or a new idea. i personally have done or am doing this myself on my own $. maybee not on a large scale but i still am trying new things all the time. i also dont treat my bees with absolutly anything. the only thing that has gone in my hives is sugar. I understand that research is needed. I just dont agree with doing it with "OUR DOLLARS". you say that this doesn't belong here but as i said before it is titled "government grants" and the other side sure has been stated 
{I wouldn't be sorry. If they are giving out cash for beekeepers, mine as well stand in line. If you don't get it, someone else will. It's already allocated. No reason to get upset about it. If you don't like it, talk to your representative, don't get pissed at the people taking advantage of it.

Just my 2 cents.}SPECIALK


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I've already gone through once and deleted a bunch of posts for being off topic. Looks like I'll have to do it again. Folks, the original post asked for input from those who have used grants, not who is opposed to the idea. Not everything "you" disagree with has to be made public. Give Rob a break and let those who can give him the input he's looking for answer without all the put downs.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Without getting into the 'tailgater' discussion, I think if you look at the link I posted you would have to admit there is something of interest to everyone.

But maybe its getting OT and a discussion of the merits of these projects should be another thread.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Loggemike. Please start a topic. I believe that it would be of value to objectively discuss some of the studies that you pointed to in your previous post. I also agree with Barry that we shouldn't hijack the original intent of this thread.

Oh yeah, not a tailgater topic either.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Rob73 said:


> They are big enough to take everything you have now. Its only a matter of time.....


A Tailgater sort of response? Take it to Tailgater and join in on or start a discussion. This seems to be a comment on the Federal Government, not about SARE Grants.


----------



## Dunkel (Jun 12, 2009)

Let me explain the origin of the money from the cost share program in Ky.
Back several years ago the states got together and sued the tobacco companies for extra costs related to health care costs. Several of the states put that money directly into their general funds. Kentucky and a few other tobacco growing states put a portion of that settlement into a fund for diversification programs to help the tobacco farmers as well as other farmers become reliant on more than just one crop. These programs include funds to renovate tobacco structures into hay facilities, cattle genetic improvement, handling facilities, nurserys etc. This has turned out very beneficial for the communities since several millons in tobacco production have been cut in almost all 120 counties. It's actually been one of the states positive moves in recent years.

Qualification for these funds is local based upon availability and a state checklist giving points based upon several criteria.


----------



## Achughes1023 (Jun 13, 2013)

Rob73 said:


> Does anyone take advantage of government grants for beekeepers here in the US? I saw in a catalog that there are grants available to offset the cost of beekeeping in my state, but I have not spoken to anyone who has actually taken advantage of these programs. I just didnt know if they were worth the trouble. I just wondered if anyone takes advantage of such things
> 
> Rob


I'm currently looking to apply for one could you tell me where you've seem this info?


----------



## Sbelvel (Jun 11, 2016)

Good evening,

I know this thread is from a few years ago but I am hoping this thread is still active. I am Ann looking to start bee keeping and was looking for grants in Arizona or federal grants. Right now the hardest part is being able to pay for the land to get started as I am looking to get land out in rural areas so there will be plenty of room to grow and decrease the risk of the population moving near by. Did anyone know if there are grants available that can assist with this and can point me in the right direction? I really appreciate it! 

Steven Belvel


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Don't buy land, just ask around, post on Craigslist etc that you are looking for a bee yard. Someone will let you put bees on their property


----------



## Sbelvel (Jun 11, 2016)

Unfortunately that is not an option. Since I live in Arizona people are not "bee" friendly. Also I plan to have a large bee keeping location with a lot of bees. I would rather have land in a rural area away from other people to decrease any risk of potential problems.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Champaign, Illinois has very little regulations on honeybees other than one rule. "No Commercial Beekeeping". 
Asked the mayor and city council to define commercial beekeeping and they referred me to the city attorney which to be honest...scared the beejesus out of me. 

Suspect strongly that the instant that I applied for a grant, and yes I could...they are available, that I'd be singled out and run off for being commercial. Lawyer talk scares me because they can simply re-define one word, "commercial", and ruin me.


----------



## Sbelvel (Jun 11, 2016)

For me attorneys are not hard to talk to. I have several friends that are attorneys and it's all about how you treat the city's attorney that they will be a little more willing to work with you. Also in Arizona I do not believe we have that problem. So I'm looking for grants to help build a bee keeping location that as I stated previously is in open land that is not near anyone so I don't have the other problems of the bees stinging people or causing problems with neighbors. So the rural land is key and grants would help with the down payment, equipment and materials needed to start a bee keeping location that will help with the honey bee population. Can anyone point me in the right direction for potential federal grants and or state grants?


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Sbelvel - I have to ask, do you have any bee keeping experience? 

Have not seen any federal grants that allow for purchasing land for the start up of agriculture enterprises. 

There are programs that I know that help with the purchase of land for wildlife or restoration purposes, but still require the cooperator to provide dollars to the deal even after reimbursement. 

With a good business plan, a bank loan would work. But that is why I was asking about experience before saying that.


----------



## Sbelvel (Jun 11, 2016)

Thank you Wayne. My friend and I are looking into becoming bee keepers and helping the bee population. We have started to get everything in order to grow but are looking to find some grants that can help us get started so we are not exhausting all of our full time job income to start the project. I have built a nonprofit before and applied for grants but I have not found a lot of grants that help bee keepers. Are there specific websites that can help us get started?


----------



## Sbelvel (Jun 11, 2016)

marshmasterpat I have very limited experience as of right now. I have been told by some people in the forum to look for someone that will allow us to have the hives on their land which might be a great start. The issue with business loans is that they typically want to see a business be a "business" wether making money or not for at least a year before you can obtain a loan from my understanding. If this is incorrect please let me know. I have read a few grants that do help with the start up that include land as well but more looking for it to help with the down payment which ranges between $4K-$10K depending on the land and a regular land loan for the remainder. Since it is only land these loans require 30-50% down to obtain a loan. Looking for some advice and guidance to help get us off the ground. Everything is appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Probably way off here, not super familiar with the Fed agencies lands in Arizona, but there is a lot of Fed land out there. And many agencies issue SUPs (special use permits) for various commercial uses. BLM, BIA, NPS, might be worth looking in to as honey bees are high on their interests. That way your money goes into materials and bees, versus land and get better bang for your buck. Plus unless you purchase vast acreage, you are only going to be able to stack 40 to 60 hives on a site that will be foraging in a 3 mile radius.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

There is a process for getting a Special Use Permit for an apiary on National Forest land.

And look what I found ...
http://data.ecosystem-management.org/nepaweb/nepa_project_exp.php?project=34957&exp=location

A USFS Special Use permit for: _D. A. Lusby, Apiary_ in the Coronado National Forest in Arizona.
I believe that would be Dee Lusby.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

How did I leave Big Green off my list? 

If I was closer to some of the forest land here I would be doing the same.


----------



## sandracrawn001 (Jan 22, 2020)

winevines said:


> Several of us on the forum, myself included, have received USDA (Federal) Sustainable Agriculture Research and Education (SARE) grants (mostly the small community based grants and a few got State based (I think State) crop related grants that include beekeeping or queen rearing. You can search the SARE database on line to view all honeybee related projects.
> 
> Some on on this forum have been just totally blasted us for using government funds so are quite gun shy from discussing what we perceive as wonderful work.


i live in georgia i would love to get some help to expend the apiary, anyone has any resources to go too please send them to me thank you .
By His Grace Honey Farm


----------

